# Edwards, Love, Owen, Turretin and Ames



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 20, 2008)

New Articles from some of your favorites (and mine) at A Puritan's Mind:

Staggering at the Promises of God
by Dr. John Owen (1-21-08) 

The Administration of the Covenant from the Coming of Christ to the End of the World
by Dr. William Ames (1-21-08) 

The Nature of True Virtue
by Jonathan Edwards (1-21-08) 

The Covenant of Works
by Dr. Francis Turretin (1-21-08) 

Directions Concerning Immoderate Joy for Worldly Comforts
by Rev. Christopher Love (1-21-08)​


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 20, 2008)

Does anyone know why Christopher Love's complete works were not republished by Soli Deo Gloria? Or if anyone plans to reprint them in the near future?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 20, 2008)

In _Meet the Puritans_, Beeke and Pederson note (p. 403, concerning Volume 1 of Love's Works) that "Most of the remaining books of Love, originally intended to be collected into a second and third volume of his works, have been published as individual titles by Soli Deo Gloria." Perhaps Dr. Kistler could shed more light.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 20, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> In _Meet the Puritans_, Beeke and Pederson note (p. 403, concerning Volume 1 of Love's Works) that "Most of the remaining books of Love, originally intended to be collected into a second and third volume of his works, have been published as individual titles by Soli Deo Gloria." Perhaps Dr. Kistler could shed more light.



Somebody told me there was supposed to be five volumes. The individual titles were also very expensive.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 20, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > In _Meet the Puritans_, Beeke and Pederson note (p. 403, concerning Volume 1 of Love's Works) that "Most of the remaining books of Love, originally intended to be collected into a second and third volume of his works, have been published as individual titles by Soli Deo Gloria." Perhaps Dr. Kistler could shed more light.
> ...



My recollection (either from a conversation with Dr. Kistler or an associate in SDG) is that the sales of the first volume were low enough that publication of the remaining volumes as "Complete Works" wasn't going to be financially viable - hence the smaller individual pieces that have come out since Vol. 1 of Love's works was published (which I snapped up immediately upon its publication, hoping for the rest to soon follow )


----------



## Don Kistler (Jan 20, 2008)

Yes, Volume 1 did not sell well enough to justify doing it as a set of "Works." That volume has still not sold out almost 10 years later. The individual titles seem to sell better, even though the multi-title volumes are more cost effective.

Most of Love's more popular works have been published, however.

Don Kistler


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 21, 2008)

Don Kistler said:


> Yes, Volume 1 did not sell well enough to justify doing it as a set of "Works." That volume has still not sold out almost 10 years later. The individual titles seem to sell better, even though the multi-title volumes are more cost effective.
> 
> Most of Love's more popular works have been published, however.
> 
> Don Kistler



A regular complaint I heard was that SDG did not combine two of Love's smaller works and sell them as one book; as they did with some other works.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 21, 2008)

toddpedlar said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > VirginiaHuguenot said:
> ...



 I am sure that was annoying.


----------



## ANT (Jan 21, 2008)

Christopher Love is probably my favorite puritan! 
I wish he were more well known!
I have been fed so much through his writings!


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 21, 2008)

ANT said:


> Christopher Love is probably my favorite puritan!
> I wish he were more well known!
> I have been fed so much through his writings!



He is an excellent read.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 21, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> ANT said:
> 
> 
> > Christopher Love is probably my favorite puritan!
> ...



 

Don Kistler, _A Spectacle Unto God: The Life and Death of Christopher Love_, p. 90:



> Christopher Love was a Covenanter. One of the things that makes them unique is their commitment to exclusive psalmnody, and their strict keeping of the Sabbath. In other words, covenanters will sing only the divinely-inspired psalms of Scripture in their worship services, and they sing them without musical accompaniment. Since God wrote the psalms, they reason, why sing hymns written by fallible men?



For a while, the tag line on my signature here was a quote from Christopher Love's speech uttered while on the scaffold (_ibid_, p. 120):



> I would rather die a covenant keeper than live a covenant breaker.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 21, 2008)

Those are good quotes.


----------

